# NEMA AB-1 and NEMA AB-3.



## sheryl86_ann

Greetings!

Anyone in this circulation can help me have a pdf file of the NEMA AB-1 AND NEMA AB-3 and UL 489..

I am looking for the breaker's temperature allowable rise limit on bolts not on the current rise limit on breakers.

Thank you very much.

Sheryl
Philippines


----------



## MDShunk

I'd love it if you'd buy those specs like everyone else and quit trying to use this forum for illegal activity .


----------



## TOOL_5150

YEAH SUCK A FART.



~Matt


----------



## JRaef

Yes, illegal porpoises are nothing but trouble.


----------



## macmikeman

I was hoping she would post her picture.


----------

